
What One Word Describes Your Current State of Mind? - Interactive Feature - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/11/04/us/politics/20081104_ELECTION_WORDTRAIN.html
======
timcederman
It's hard to sum it up in one word -- as an American raised in Australia, and
finally living here again, it's an amazing feeling to be a part of the
process.

